# I have to classify this as a "tool"



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I have to tell you this tracking software has made my job so much easier. Not only does it keep track of where my trucks are and what they are doing but it helps me divert drivers when needed. Several times tonight I had to get a truck to a property and all I had to do was click the client's name then "locate nearest truck" then radio the closest truck and tell them the address to go to.

We had our entire route(s) plowed (and salted) in 6 hours this evening and as you can see by the image our route isn't tiny.

I even have the software programmed to email me and my clients the very second a driver enters a client's property.

The company I went with is called Fleet Complete and I have to tell you if you have multiple trucks on the roads this "tool" will help your business a lot.


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

What's the price tag?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I pay $40 per month per truck.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That's pretty cool... 

I usually know where my guy is.
Usually!!!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Mr.Markus;1943358 said:


> That's pretty cool...
> 
> I usually know where my guy is.
> Usually!!!


Yeah at Judy's when he should be working. I hope your Boss doesn't find out how much you screw around.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

lol too funny. I did catch my guys at a tim hortons for an hour once when they told me they were at a clients.

Its also useful if you see guys take "detours" to rack up hours.


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

When I first read this thread title, I immediately thought he was classifying a different Tool 


How silly of me. ?


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Sometimes your better off not to know what guys are doing. If they're getting the job done in timely manner who cares if they take a detour.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

3...................2.....................................1


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1943529 said:


> 3...................2.....................................1


Ka......BOOM!!!!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Cool service.
But why can't you just track their phone?

I think I saw him


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

JD Dave;1943499 said:


> Yeah at Judy's when he should be working. I hope your Boss doesn't find out how much you screw around.


She knows how much I eat...


----------

